# Solved: multiple commands in CMD?



## obidon

Does anyone know if it's possible to run multiple commands in a single CMD command? I mean like be able to run more than one command without the need to hit Enter and then all the commands specified will be run just by typing the long command. I think this would be useful say if you wanted to complete a bunch of commands but didn't want to have to wait till the previous commands completed before executing the next ones. I know that you can use a batch file to do this, but I was just wondering if there was a way to do it straight from CMD. Thanks for replies.


----------



## devil_himself

This Will Help



Code:


& 
 command1 & command2 
 Execute Command1 and then execute Command2
 
&& 
 command1 && command2
 Runs the command2 only when command1 doesn't Complete successfully
 
|| 
 command1 || command2
 Runs the second command if the first command had an error
 
() 
 (command1 || command2) || (command3 & command4) 
 Defines the order in which commands are to be executed


----------



## TheOutcaste

devil_himself said:


> This Will Help
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> &&
> command1 && command2
> Runs the command2 only when command1 doesn't Complete successfully
> [/QUOTE]
> Actually this should be "command2 runs only if command1 [B]DOES[/B] complete successfully


----------



## Squashman

Do you need to use the output of command one for Command 2? If so you can just pipe it to the next command.


----------



## devil_himself

Ahh... Thank You TheOutcaste


----------



## devil_himself

More Info .. Copied From "ntcmds.chm" Present In "%SystemRoot%\Help"

> 
Writes the command output to a file or a device, such as a printer, instead of the Command Prompt window.

<
Reads the command input from a file, instead of reading input from the keyboard.

>>
Appends the command output to the end of a file without deleting the information that is already in the file.

>&
Writes the output from one handle to the input of another handle.

<&
Reads the input from one handle and writes it to the output of another handle.

|
Reads the output from one command and writes it to the input of another command. Also known as a pipe.


----------



## obidon

Sick, thanks for that info devil_himself, it was just what I was looking for. And thanks for all the other replies from everyone else.


----------



## devil_himself

Glad We Could Help


----------

